# My Critical Skills Visa Experience



## Learnered Zimbo (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been following this forum and have decided to contribute as I found the info on this site valuable. I applied for a Critical skills visa last year (2014) and it was rejected because the professional body ASSA (Actuarial) stated that i was a student member. I re-applied this year after explaining to ASSA that their classification of me as a student though i have years of experience was a problem as Home affairs took it as a literal student.

I got a different letter and re-applied, not appealed in June with a contract of employment and 30 days on the dot i got a 5 yr visa with the exact same documentation except for the *student* word. 

My take therefore is that the professional body holds the key to getting the visa. If they vouch for you as a professional you are sorted. i did include my contract and testimonials from my employer and all the documentation required on the list.

I quoted experience from my varsity part time jobs and all to count for years of experience. I was on a General permit for a year so i applied in 
Capetown.

Another tip i would give is to continuously check on the status of your application as the e-mail system seems to have a month or so delay, i.e. you will get notification of collection a month after it is done. Didnt pay anyone and i have a BCom degree btw, not masters or honours.

:boxing:

May the odds be in your favour!!!


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Learned Zimbo,

How many years experience did you have when you applied? Were they all in the critical skills field? Did you submit a permanent/5 year offer with your application? 

Thanks.


----------



## Learnered Zimbo (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi hopeful, i graduated in 2012 but i listed my experience in part time work at varsity and i did not have five years in total including those years as well. They were not in the field as i was a tutor. I did submit a permanent offer of employment.


----------



## fellowzimbo (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi learned Zimbo

Is an offer of employment enough to confirm employment on the critical skills visa and also i under stand they need a repatriation letter from employer. Please confirm the above for me. 

Fellow Zimbo


----------



## Learnered Zimbo (Jul 8, 2015)

fellowzimbo said:


> Hi learned Zimbo
> 
> Is an offer of employment enough to confirm employment on the critical skills visa and also i under stand they need a repatriation letter from employer. Please confirm the above for me.
> 
> Fellow Zimbo


Yes it is but a contract would be better. Correct, you need the repatriation letter from the employer. You need everything as per VFS list.


----------

